# 15% OFF Sale on Hawk HPS and Ceramic Brake Pads at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 15% on Hawk Brake Pads (HPS and Ceramic) at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

This week, we're offering 15% off any Hawk pad we offer in our store. 

Use promo code *HOCKINGHAWK* from now until 8/9/2011 to score the deal for yourself!

Click the brake pads below to go shopping:

----------------

*Hawk HPS and Ceramic Brake Pads at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*






----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

